
Dear Humanities Profs: We Are the Problem - jseliger
https://www.chronicle.com/article/Dear-Humanities-Profs-We-Are/243100
======
rgejman
You can honor expertise while acknowledging bias and _still_ come up with
empirically correct conclusions (otherwise I wouldn't be a scientist) that are
based on relatively basic shared values. Expertise is an antidote to
propaganda when people think critically about the problems at stake. As the
author notes, David Foster Wallace was right that cynicism is lethal; but
cynicism can also be enabling in those who are free thinkers. The article
raises important points about how we got ourselves into this mess. Good
reading. As usual it occurs to me that the goals of scientific exploration are
as universal as we get because they aim to (a) discover the unknown and (b) to
make the world better through discovery. Take that, humanists!

------
JPKab
There author doesn't mention the fact that he and other profs in humanities
are funded by a ponzi scheme of students tricked into paying for degrees that
don't have salary value.

~~~
UncleMeat
It is pretty unusual for grad students even the humanities to pay tuition. For
undergrads there is great value in teaching this material even to non-majors.

------
ysleepy
Unbearable verboseness is also part of the problem.

